# can tbol cause bloat ?



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 5, 2012)

i have recently been on tren ace and test prop. today is day 14. however 4 days ago i threw in 60ed oral turinabol and my stomach has had mad water retention and idk why. today i did chest and holy shit i hit a crazy new record on bench. something id never dream of doing. anyways i was wondering if this is the tren working now at day 14, or if my tbol is possibly dbol and thats where the strength came from. today is day 4 of "tbol" and 2 week mark on tren 500week and prop 300 week.  also pump was INSANE TODAY.


----------



## bigbill69 (Jul 5, 2012)

it could very well could be D bol ive had t bol befor and it made me bloat some but my arms blew up huge you never really know when you buy stuff since its not regulated.The only advice would be if your not liking it lower the dose to 40 and see what happens.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 5, 2012)

alright big bill thanks for the advice. also ya i did arms today with chest and my arms never looked more blown up lol


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jul 5, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> i have recently been on tren ace and test prop. today is day 14. however 4 days ago i threw in 60ed oral turinabol and my stomach has had mad water retention and idk why. today i did chest and holy shit i hit a crazy new record on bench. something id never dream of doing. anyways i was wondering if this is the tren working now at day 14, or if my tbol is possibly dbol and thats where the strength came from. today is day 4 of "tbol" and 2 week mark on tren 500week and prop 300 week.  also pump was INSANE TODAY.



I like to consider myself a Tbol expert so I will chime in here.....     Tbol is very unlikely to cause any noticeable bloat...   It is quite possible that the tbol you have is actually dbol....     Also, you are running Tren A which is also known to cause water retention and bloat.....  At this point I would up your AI dosage or add in a bromo or caber to fight prolactin sides which is caused by NOR-19's ie... tren, deca....       I am 99% sure that Tbol is not your problem with bloat...


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 5, 2012)

Tbol doesnt aromatize so you shouldnt be bloating from that if it is in fact Tbol. Id say flyboy is right and what you actually got was Dbol.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 5, 2012)

it has to be dbol, because i wasn't getting ANY bloat from the tren at all. i added in the "tbol" and started bloating. i am already on bromo and adex. i was dry all day and losing weight nicely. so this tbol must not be tbol damnit.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 5, 2012)

I never noticed any water retention at all from tbol. For me it does take about 2 weeks to really notice tbol, so after 4 days and your getting results,  I would think your taking dbol.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 6, 2012)

There shouldn't be any water retention with tbol.


----------



## squigader (Jul 6, 2012)

It's not the tbol that's bloating you. It's either estro hitting you from the tren and test prop, or you have dbol instead of tbol.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 6, 2012)

well since the bloat is happening only when i take the "tbo" it is deff not the tren or prop causing this problem. so my tbol is officially DBOL marketed at tbol


----------



## bigbill69 (Jul 6, 2012)

May i ask what brand or source you got you can pm i Got some stuff (wont Mention no names)started With a Ge and ended with Sh i had a little bloat no noticable hair loss arms very full at 30mg 6 pack visible there for minimal water bloat but there was a little.I was also worried about it being D bol i had alot of comeents about how blown out i got i also lost almost all gains i got from it.This could be a common thing to market Tbol but it really is D bol.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 7, 2012)

i have sciroxx tbol bro. but what symptoms you are describing is the EXACT SAME AS ME!!!!!!! identicul


----------



## murthaba (Oct 2, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> it could very well could be D bol ive had t bol befor and it made me bloat some but my arms blew up huge you never really know when you buy stuff since its not regulated.The only advice would be if your not liking it lower the dose to 40 and see what happens.



Thank you very much for your tips. I have the same issue as the Op. I found your tips very helpful!


----------



## overburdened (Oct 2, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> I like to consider myself a Tbol expert so I will chime in here.....     Tbol is very unlikely to cause any noticeable bloat...   It is quite possible that the tbol you have is actually dbol....     Also, you are running Tren A which is also known to cause water retention and bloat.....  At this point I would up your AI dosage or add in a bromo or caber to fight prolactin sides which is caused by NOR-19's ie... tren, deca....       I am 99% sure that Tbol is not your problem with bloat...


Tren  does NOT cause water retention.. the prop will...  Tren is used up through bbing shows for the very reason, it causes NO BLOAT!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2012)

Just another possible explanation....maybe your test prop was test c/e... Just as tbol could be dbol. Maybe the test just kicked in. If that's the case you maybe taking more then your intending to.furthing the bloat. Just a thought


----------



## murthaba (Oct 4, 2012)

EDIT: I just found this article through Google. I hope others here find it helpful:

5 Foods That Cause Bloating

Unless you are suffering from some terrible stomach disease (in which case, you need the attention of a physician), your stomach bloating is probably just a result of some of your poor food habits. Often, replacing the bad foods (that cause bloating) with healthier substitutes can offer you permanent relief from bloating and flatulence. In this article, I will tell you about the foods that can make your stomach bloated and constipated! Don't be surprised if some of these foods form the core of your daily diet!

Processed Foods: Processed foods such as carbonated drinks (energy drinks, soft drinks, diet soda, diet coke, etc), potato chips, coffee, tea, alcohol (especially beer and wine), etc., can be the cause of stomach bloating. They are at best - avoided!

Meat: Meat is pretty hard to digest; no wonder that meat eaters are some of the biggest sufferers of abdominal bloating! Then again, how you consume meat is also a determining factor in whether you would be able to digest or not. Raw meat is perhaps the easiest one to digest, but hey, a human being usually cannot eat raw meat, so let us not kid ourselves! The second best option is to boil meat, which is probably the closest form of 'digestible' cooked meat you could have. If you eat heavily fried meat then it is going to cause rumblings and gas in your stomach. Meat in smoked form is generally considered to be the one that is hardest to digest, and therefore, should be avoided at all costs!

Of course, it is not just meat that is to blame for stomach troubles; in fact, just about any kind of fatty foods can trigger abdominal bloating, gas and constipation!

Milk: Milk is one of the causes behind an unhealthy stomach, and so is any dairy product (such as cheese)! The fact remains that a lot of adults are in general lactose-intolerant, a condition where one cannot digest lactose (of milk). It is therefore, little surprise indeed that people who drink milk heavily are the ones who suffer from bloating pretty frequently. Undigested milk often results in stomach bloating and gas! Personally, I stay away from milk no matter what, but if you cannot live without milk at all, then stuff such as Lactaid (which is available over-the-counter) can help you digest lactose!

Natural Foods: Of course, even if you never drink milk, it does not mean that you won't suffer from abdominal bloating at all! There are a lot of solid foods that have been scientifically proven to be the cause of bloating; examples of such foods are beans, bran, lentils, bagels, broccoli, legumes, cabbage, onions, Brussels sprouts, pulses, cauliflower, etc. It would be good if you don't eat these foods at all, unless of course you enjoy farting and belching in public!

And you thought that any kind of natural food is good for your stomach? If so, you better think again!

Especially for beans, there is a way to keep them from forming gas in your stomach. Soak the beans in water and leave them like that for one whole night. Then, discard the water and cook them for at least thirty minutes. Once done, discard the water you used in boiling these beans and then cook them again for another thirty minutes - using NEW water!

Then there are certain foods which are known to cause slight bloating; while a moderate intake of such foods should not cause a problem, their overconsumption may certainly result in irritable bowel syndrome! Such foods are apricots, bananas, raw apples, citrus fruits (rich in Vitamin C), lettuce, potatoes, wheat bread, celery, carrots, cucumbers, eggplants, pretzels, soybeans, raisins, etc.

Chocolate: If you love chocolate, I have got bad news for you. Since it cannot be easily digested by your stomach (one of the reasons being the presence of high concentration of sugar in it), it makes a mess of your digestive system. I know how you feel about reading this, but believe me, I love dark chocolates, but even I usually stay away from them; occasionally, whenever I break that rule and grab a bite of chocolate, I start suffering from irritable bowel syndrome! Bottom line, eating chocolate means inviting stomach trouble!

Other Culprits: These culprits are not foods but still, are indirectly related to foods, which is why I thought to elaborate on it on a separate paragraph. If you eat foods too fast, and don't chew them well, you are forcing your stomach to work harder to digest that 'unchewed' food, which in turn would result in stomach gas.

Bloating is also sometimes caused by parasites; believe it or not, parasites inhabit the surfaces of most of the fruits and vegetables we consume daily; you can discard these parasites by washing the foods well before cooking them! If you are not washing your food well, those parasites would certainly entire your digestive tract and wreak havoc inside by giving you a bloated stomach!

Then of course, there is constipation to consider. Foods that trigger constipation are often also the ones that can trigger stomach bloating; for this reason, such foods should be avoided, or at best, their intake moderated. If you suffer from chronic constipation, you should visit a physician urgently, as chances are that this is the root cause behind your current digestion problems! 

Article Source: 5 Foods That Cause Bloating


----------

